# New Guy in the Neighborhood



## White98SVT

Just wanted to give an official hello to all of you. I've been reading the forum for a while now just haven't registered. 

I'm still building up my 55 gallon marine tank. Stock so far is a sea star, lion goby, yellow hawaiian tang, blue damsel, pajama cardinal, cleaner shrimp, and about 6 snails and a queen conch. I've also got a small section of yellow polyps, zoo polyps, mushrooms, and some other green and purple polyps. 


I look forward to learning a lot from you all.


----------



## Amphitrite

Welcome to the forum White98SVT  

Looking forward to seeing pics of your tank. I'm sure you'll feel at home here, we're a friendly bunch and it's nice to have you aboard.

Katherine


----------



## joeshmoe

welcome hope u like it around here


----------



## Lupin

Hi and welcome aboard, White98SVT.:wave:


----------



## Tracy

Welcome to the forum, White  I imagine that your marine aquarium is beautiful and look forward to seeing the photographs.


----------



## rev

White98SVT said:


> Just wanted to give an official hello to all of you.


Well here's a official "giday" right back at ya' !


----------



## White98SVT

Thanks for the welcome. I'll post pics as soon as I can get some good ones. I'm going to have to look at the pic section and figure out how to not have my pics come out blue.


----------



## Mike

Welcome to the FishForum.com family! I look forward to seeing your pics, whether they are blue or not


----------



## Lupin

Administrator said:


> I look forward to seeing your pics, whether they are blue or not


I'd rather his pics will be blue.









I like his pic.:mrgreen: Blue background and blue damsel. :thumbsup:


----------



## bettababy

Hi White... looks like your tank is off to a good start... can't wait to see more of it.


----------



## girlofgod

welcome to the FF family! 

Bri


----------



## White98SVT

Thanks again for the warm welcome! :thankyou:


----------



## caferacermike

Welcome. I've seen a few of your posts already.


----------



## Teckenking

Hi all im new here and just wanted to say hello to. :blueyay: :greenyay: :redyay:


----------



## dprUsh83

Welcome to FF!!! :wave:


----------



## flatcam1

welcome to this great community!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Teckenking said:


> Hi all im new here and just wanted to say hello to. :blueyay: :greenyay: :redyay:


Hello little one, maybe if you do your research here you will learn enough and your dad will let you get more fish .. Welcome aboard dear.. 

Pssst... Teckenking is my oldest son


----------



## Amphitrite

Aww, welcome to the forum Teckenking, nice to have you with us!! :wave:


----------



## Lupin

How nice to see you, Teckenking.:welldone: Welcome aboard.:wave: Er...Lauri, what's his schedule going into this forum?:mrgreen: Would love to chat with him.


----------



## Guest

Blue said:


> How nice to see you, Teckenking.:welldone: Welcome aboard.:wave: Er...Lauri, what's his schedule going into this forum?:mrgreen: Would love to chat with him.


lol blue ask him. not sure when he is on during the week


----------



## Lupin

llaustin said:


> Blue said:
> 
> 
> 
> How nice to see you, Teckenking.:welldone: Welcome aboard.:wave: Er...Lauri, what's his schedule going into this forum?:mrgreen: Would love to chat with him.
> 
> 
> 
> lol blue ask him. not sure when he is on during the week
Click to expand...

But I thought you would know it.:mrgreen: Sure then.:thumbsup: If he goes online, I'll drop him a pm.


----------

